# What does Christmas mean to you?



## runner (Dec 8, 2009)

Hazel said in the christmas dinner post:  'My thoughts go out again this year, to all who will be celebrating Christmas on their own, perhaps for the first time, say after the death of a loved one.

Hazel'

I wondered what the time means to others?

I do think about those who are living alone and homeless too.  However, I am also a christmasaholic - love it!  I am also an atheist, so it does not have any religious meaning for me. Many of the traditions pre-date christianity but I respect other's beliefs and traditions in this respect. I do believe in Father Christmas tho'   For me it is about a long-held tradition of celebrating family and friends, giving gifts, getting through the year and the passing of the seasons, and looking forward to the next. Hoping for peace around the world. Shutting the world out for a day or two and yet feeling a connection because so many cultures celebrate it in one way or another.  Thinking about loved ones who have died  and are very much missed  (I'm afraid I take a bit of christmas tack up to the cemetary too!)

Santa still brings stockings which usually contain the regulation year's supply of socks and pants/knickers, tangerine, choc coins and other goodies, a book, smellies, possibly gloves and slippers if there is a need!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 8, 2009)

If it was left to me, I would not do the decorations and presents bit as I buy little things for everyone all through the year.

I think we should  be nice to each other all through the year and not just at Christmas. Bit like getting a dog, it's for life and not just for Christmas.

Christmas is a time for sharing and being with our families, friends and loved ones. We are celebrating the birth of a special child, and by extension life itself.

One of the things that annoys me is to be sent a Christmas card by someone who has ignored me all the rest of the year, especially when I have tried to keep in touch with them and they have ignored my letters, phone calls or emails. I am hear for the rest of the year and not just at Christmas.

OK I'm off my soap box now. I hope everyone has the Christmas they want and the good health to enjoy it however the celebrate it.


----------



## Steff (Dec 8, 2009)

Xmas to me means not the pressies or the food or the drink its the coming together of the family we only come 2gether 2 times a year thats mine and o/hs family easter and xmas and it really is a delite seeing the ones you love sitting around the table all happy and smiling and for that one day it is pure exctasy, it also is a time to reflect on the loved ones who are no longer here and especially my mum i always light a candle and leave it glowing until midnight on the 26th.I think its the one time of year my son really enjoys it to he only sees his 3 cousins very rare and its so nice to see them all playing with there new toys at xmas


----------



## PhilT (Dec 8, 2009)

Christmas for me is the idea that once a year even if it's just for a few days; people can forget their differances and think of others instead of themselves and treat each other with mutual respect and try to be friendly with others. It's a pity that the 'spirit of Christmas' can't last all year round so that everyone can get on and live together in harmony instead of all the anger and violence in the world.

On a personal note it will be a sad time for me as it will be the first Christmas without my Mum as she died earlier this year.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 8, 2009)

PhilT said:


> Christmas for me is the idea that once a year even if it's just for a few days; people can forget their differances and think of others instead of themselves and treat each other with mutual respect and try to be friendly with others. It's a pity that the 'spirit of Christmas' can't last all year round so that everyone can get on and live together in harmony instead of all the anger and violence in the world.
> 
> On a personal note it will be a sad time for me as it will be the first Christmas without my Mum as she died earlier this year.



 Yes I agree, we need the Spirit og Christmas all year to make the world better.

I'm sorry to hear about your mum, bt I am sure she would still want you to have a good Christmas.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for setting up thread

I will be boring and say it means a new beginning, Jesus was born - a chance for each of us to take stock, and think ahead.

All my life, my small family have lived within a few miles of each other, so we see each other often, therefore Christmas day to us, means a church service in the morning and then a very indulgent lunch, followed by exchanging of a FEW gifts.

Now there is only Dad (84) and I, and I see him almost every day, it is a bit difficult for us to be 'jolly'.

Certainly, if children are around, it will be completely different  -  I just wish Christmas was not quite so commercial.  That is not meant to be ba humbug, I live Christmas and hearing from friends far away, some with letters, photos.

Again I wish everyone here on the Forum and everyone I know, God's Blessings, health and much happiness

Hazel


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 8, 2009)

here's my ramble...

I will no doubt get pants socks and a tangerine!

I find the commercial side annoying and feel for those with small/not so small kids who with all the advertising (which should all be banned (another debate)) will no doubt be pestering for all sorts of expensive toys... I also feel for those who have lost recently or not friends & family, also those who can't be with their family at this time of year. This year were heading to the outlaws and although me Ma understands etc she is still disappointed, what can you do?, when I speak to my Gran she trys to be happy but sometimes says whats the point I'm never with my family  (we're 800 miles away!) I like the religious side of things and think I am getting more faith as I'm getting older (not wiser) I also like the idea of a few days shut of from everything with the family (not too long tho!) and eat and drink to excess and beyond!! I'd rather not feel the need to buy lots of gifts  (isn't my presence enough??)but often feel I should spend more as my bro & folks are very generous!

All in all happy days I agree it would be nice to have christmas spirit all year round but that in most cases would be impossible (sorry to be negative) and having christmas reminds us to some degree perhaps of how things should/could be.

seasons greetings to you all


----------



## runner (Dec 8, 2009)

I have to agree about the commercial bit - even my children have said this, although they somehow seem to think they have to spend a lot (for them) on presents.  I did try the old - well you can always give a promise - to wash the car, or something, but that's too much like hard work!  Or, just something from the pound shop, or buy some ingredients and make some peppermint creams or truffles, the value isn't important, the thought and the effort perhaps is.  I think, like me, they enjoy wrapping things up and seeing the pleasure (hopefully) on someone's face when they open it.  I rather like the tradition of giving gifts, but it has all got out of hand and shouldn't be the main focus of the holiday.

The other side of it all is - I like the humour - taking off big time in the posts!


----------



## runner (Dec 8, 2009)

PhilT said:


> Christmas for me is the idea that once a year even if it's just for a few days; people can forget their differances and think of others instead of themselves and treat each other with mutual respect and try to be friendly with others. It's a pity that the 'spirit of Christmas' can't last all year round so that everyone can get on and live together in harmony instead of all the anger and violence in the world.
> 
> On a personal note it will be a sad time for me as it will be the first Christmas without my Mum as she died earlier this year.



Phil, if it's any consolation, this was the first year I managed to get the deccies out of the loft without shedding a tear or two for my eldest son and dad, both of whom died in 2003.  But they both loved Christmas and family occasssions, so I know they would want us to carry on doing so, but there are always little 'moments' of sadness and joy in remembering them.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 8, 2009)

I feel much as Rossi does. I'm not a believer and hate the commercial angle, I spotted the first Christmas gubbins in London shops in August! It'll be just me and my brother and the dog this year, neither of us is married and my OH is stuck in Spain trying to sort out the mess caused by his brother's death.

I don't really feel like celebrating anyway as this is my first diabetic Christmas and I'm just beginning to realise how much that affects every level of my life. 

Besides, the *real* holiday up here is still Hogmannay. We'll celebrate that all right.


----------



## vince13 (Dec 8, 2009)

This is the first year my grand-daughter will be in a Nativity Play so Grandma will no doubt show herself up by weeping silently into her hankie........just wish my hubby was around to see her being an angel (what else ??) but perhaps he's looking down on her with a tear in his eye too....

I'm lucky to have good friends around as at this time of year the past creeps up and all the "if only's" come back to haunt.

Having said that, I'm really not a morbid old git all the time and will enjoy the food (well, such as we're "allowed") and drink - but oh dear the TV progs look dire again !

As others have said, I wish all our very supportive friends on the Forum all the very best for Christmas and a better 2010 to all of us.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 8, 2009)

vince13 said:


> This is the first year my grand-daughter will be in a Nativity Play so Grandma will no doubt show herself up by weeping silently into her hankie........just wish my hubby was around to see her being an angel (what else ??) but perhaps he's looking down on her with a tear in his eye too....
> .



It is part of the job description to cry at the first nativity, and if I was there I'd get my box of Kleenex out and join you. ENjoy the nativity and a good weep. I'm sure hubby is up there looking down on things and is with you in spirit.


----------



## vince13 (Dec 8, 2009)

Caroline said:


> It is part of the job description to cry at the first nativity, and if I was there I'd get my box of Kleenex out and join you.



Thank you - if you were nearby in Somerset I'd say come and join me !


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2009)

Caroline said:


> It is part of the job description to cry at the first nativity, and if I was there I'd get my box of Kleenex out and join you. ENjoy the nativity and a good weep. I'm sure hubby is up there looking down on things and is with you in spirit.



I was in a nativity play aged 5 and I actually carried a box of tissues in it! I was a 'Wise Man' and I think it was full of 'Myrrh'

There is no photographic record of the occasion...


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 8, 2009)

Christmas for me is first and foremost the celebration of the birth of Jesus. Doesn't really matter that it's not when it actually happened to me. It's birth of hope which foreshadows to salvation at Easter. 
But it's also when I can guarantee getting some quality time with my parents, which I sadly don't get enough of these days.


----------



## katie (Dec 8, 2009)

For me it is a much needed day for when all of the family can actually get round to seeing eachother and even sit round the table to eat together.  It's also for seeing friends you haven't kept in touch with is much as you should do.

It's lucky we have Christmas or i'd lose touch with everyone


----------



## am64 (Dec 9, 2009)

*bah humbug ????*

we are escaping the christmas winde up....Im not sending cards really this year..soz but what a waste of resourses ...maybe one to all the old folks next door but the rest by email/facebook/twitter/myspace...also real bah humbug stuff but no expensive wrapping ! apart from the 'christmas rapping by the waitresses'
for pressies all under a ?10 silly but usful stuff ie hi tech hand warmers for son who broke hand as he's having problems with coldyacheybone now...emergency mobile phone charger for daughter at colege who never charges phone...suduko loo roll for hubby to keep him happy book of the chaos theory for step son who at 23 wants to return to college.. and for the family  trival pursuits for when we get the power cuts and dvds of fellinis Roma when we do have power....and  what about me ?? well i wanted the telescopic as smallasapenfishingrod..but they sold out!!! sods law


----------



## katie (Dec 9, 2009)

That is exactly what i'm thinking of doing am.  All presents under ?10 from somewhere like gadgetshop.com   Ive told everyone I don't want presents because I can't afford Christmas this year.


----------



## am64 (Dec 9, 2009)

try this link...http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/hexbug/index.html

soz its to the bugs im going to send sisters kids in ireland but if you click on christmas its got some fun gadgets!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 9, 2009)

Why don't they cancel it one year and see what people do?

For a country that is turning away from faith as quickly as we are, I find it bewildering that so many people put such values on Christmas. I'm in no way knocking it, purely making an observation.

It's quite warming to see so many of you value the fact that sadly it's one of the very few occassions your whole family can make time to get together - even on one day a year, I can't be bothered seeing them all, almost as bad as am64, probably worse 

Still only a few days until Chanukah, eight days of feasting and partying, but very little gift buying and generally sensible food that I can eat.

The most important thing is you ALL have a great time and do as you like, with who you like, let your hair down for once, not too much, but you've worked hard at maintaining your levels, now is the time to take a LITTLE reward.

I can't wait until the 25th, so I'm starting on Saturday, don't worry, I'll be finished on the 19th, back into shape ready for my perk, erm, my first new year for 2010, special one, this is called Hogmanay 

Cheers, hic, Albert


----------



## katie (Dec 9, 2009)

People celebrate Christmas for the same reason you are celebrating Chanukah, tradition!


----------



## katie (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks am, i love that site too


----------



## DiabeticDave (Dec 9, 2009)

I am also a bit of a 'Baa Humbug'.......that said, I also think of those, who will be having a really sh*t time on the 25th. Instead of spending all that money on booze, I suggest trying to see how you can help with terminaly ill children, who will be in hospital on Christmas day, or call on an elderly neighbour, and make their day. Soapbox yes!!!, but I say the same about fireworks and Easter eggs. Do the sums!!!!!


----------



## runner (Dec 9, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Why don't they cancel it one year and see what people do?
> 
> For a country that is turning away from faith as quickly as we are, I find it bewildering that so many people put such values on Christmas. I'm in no way knocking it, purely making an observation.
> 
> Cheers, hic, Albert



Albert, as I say below, I put a lot of value on Christmas as an age-old tradition and custom, which celebrates the seasons, hard work through the year, the coming new year, and sharing time with family etc. Please remember one and all, Christmas is not _exclusively_ a religious celebration, many 'rituals' pre-dating Christianity - including gift-giving.  I don't have a faith neither do I believe in any higher being/s.  It is a custom celebrating life and peace, to me, which seems to be shared around the world. (No disrespect to those celebrating it as the birth of Christ - a great thinker of his era!)


----------



## runner (Dec 9, 2009)

am64 said:


> we are escaping the Christmas winde up....Im not sending cards really this year..soz but what a waste of resourses ...maybe one to all the old folks next door but the rest by email/facebook/twitter/myspace...also real bah humbug stuff but no expensive wrapping ! apart from the 'christmas rapping by the waitresses'
> for pressies all under a ?10 silly but usful stuff ie hi tech hand warmers for son who broke hand as he's having problems with coldyacheybone now...emergency mobile phone charger for daughter at colege who never charges phone...suduko loo roll for hubby to keep him happy book of the chaos theory for step son who at 23 wants to return to college.. and for the family  trival pursuits for when we get the power cuts and dvds of fellinis Roma when we do have power....and  what about me ?? well i wanted the telescopic as smallasapenfishingrod..but they sold out!!! sods law



Hi Am and Katie - great ideas!  2 of the best presents I ever had was a jar of Nivea, and those wheat sausages that you warm up in the microwave to soothe painful joints etc.  Both well under a fiver at the time!  I'm sure Katie, people will just appreciate your presence, even without presents, and they might like to give to you, even if you can't give to them!


----------



## runner (Dec 9, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> I am also a bit of a 'Baa Humbug'.......that said, I also think of those, who will be having a really sh*t time on the 25th. Instead of spending all that money on booze, I suggest trying to see how you can help with terminaly ill children, who will be in hospital on Christmas day, or call on an elderly neighbour, and make their day. Soapbox yes!!!, but I say the same about fireworks and Easter eggs. Do the sums!!!!!



I appreciate your sentiments, but can't we do both!  It is Ok to have a little pleasure now and again - a pity as everyone's said, about the commercialism.  I did invite my neighbour, who I thought was going to be on her own, but she's got family coming now.  I also make a Christmas pudding for family and fiends, which I give as a gift with chutney, plums in brandy etc., that I've made during the year.

Go on - relax Dave - you probably deserve a break and a treat!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Dec 9, 2009)

runner said:


> I appreciate your sentiments, but can't we do both!  It is Ok to have a little pleasure now and again - a pity as everyone's said, about the commercialism.  I did invite my neighbour, who I thought was going to be on her own, but she's got family coming now.  I also make a Christmas pudding for family and fiends, which I give as a gift with chutney, plums in brandy etc., that I've made during the year.
> 
> Go on - relax Dave - *you probably deserve a break and a treat!*



Lol...tell my boss, I'm working Christmas day, as we provide all year 24 hour cover. I only wish I had Grandchildren to spoil!!!!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 9, 2009)

runner said:


> Albert, as I say below, I put a lot of value on Christmas as an age-old tradition and custom, which celebrates the seasons, hard work through the year, the coming new year, and sharing time with family etc. Please remember one and all, Christmas is not _exclusively_ a religious celebration, many 'rituals' pre-dating Christianity - including gift-giving. I don't have a faith neither do I believe in any higher being/s. It is a custom celebrating life and peace, to me, which seems to be shared around the world. (No disrespect to those celebrating it as the birth of Christ - a great thinker of his era!)


 
Runner, I did go onto say I find it warming to see so many forum members see the time of year to be with family and friends as one, who otherwise they might not get to see or spend time with during the year.

I have nothing against tradition and religious celebration, it used to really annoy me when people failed to understand there were people who worked on Christmas day, people who didn't believe but had it force fed to them.

I?m much more relaxed these days. I do find it amusing how year on year some people seem to want to out do last year, more lights, more booze, more and bigger presents? many of my friends children actually spend more time on the smaller, less expensive presents than the mega ones. Perhaps some people could learn by watching what it is makes the little ones enjoy the day?

Seasons greetings to you all! There, I?ve said it. Can I go home now?


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 9, 2009)

I think personally that you could never 'cancel' Christmas. You could stop people celebrating - that's not exactly a new concept, but if you actually hold Christmas in its truest form dear to you, then there's no way that cancelling celebrations of the day would 'cancel' something that happened over 2,000 years ago. Just my thoughts, anyway.


----------



## runner (Dec 9, 2009)

David (where did I get Albert from? Sorry!   I Know you're David!!  Yes you can go home now LOL  

Know what you mean.  Hoping my daughter can come home over Christmas, er, the holidays, but she may have to work...


----------



## Einstein (Dec 9, 2009)

runner said:


> David (where did I get Albert from? Sorry!  I Know you're David!! Yes you can go home now LOL
> 
> Know what you mean. Hoping my daughter can come home over Christmas, er, the holidays, but she may have to work...


 
Runner, I signed one of my messages last night, Albert, as in Einstein. Cider has this strange effect, especially with the BuTrans patches


----------



## katie (Dec 9, 2009)

runner said:


> Hi Am and Katie - great ideas!  2 of the best presents I ever had was a jar of Nivea, and those wheat sausages that you warm up in the microwave to soothe painful joints etc.  Both well under a fiver at the time!  I'm sure Katie, people will just appreciate your presence, even without presents, and they might like to give to you, even if you can't give to them!



I don't like it, I get embarrassed.  It's bad enough that my older brother (only 2 years older!) makes a bit of money now and he spends quite a bit on me, my brother and mum - I feel bad that ive only bought him one thing.  I think I might make something to go with the presents ive bought. I'm thinking of making mini christmas cakes and decorating them with different icing


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 9, 2009)

katie said:


> I don't like it, I get embarrassed.  It's bad enough that my older brother (only 2 years older!) makes a bit of money now and he spends quite a bit on me, my brother and mum - I feel bad that ive only bought him one thing.  I think I might make something to go with the presents ive bought. I'm thinking of making mini christmas cakes and decorating them with different icing



That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm making mini Christmas stockings out of felt and faux fur for people in my office, and putting their names on them. I'm currently only half way through project-stocking, and unfortunately, my crafting area is exactly where we put up our tree. This means that until I finish them all, the tree can't go up ....It might still be a while as well, since tonight Is my only free night this week!


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2009)

sons just came out of school with slip of paper, the school are asking for 1 or 2 pound depending on size of gift, but they will give the child a pressie to wrap andthey take it home for mum and dad or whomever theve chose to send it to and stick it under the tree as a surprise for the person to open on xmas day, and the money raised goes to macmillain nurses,


----------

